# trip to china



## marianabonaparte (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi There,

I am travelling to China in July for a month. Can anyone gives me some tips about places to visit, please.



thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

marianabonaparte said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am travelling to China in July for a month. Can anyone gives me some tips about places to visit, please.
> 
> ...


I suggest you post it on a travel forum, like Fodors or Lonely Planet Thorntree.


----------

